
Show HN: An Australian streaming services search - red_fox
http://canistream.xyz/
======
red_fox
This was my first web project. I really want to change the source of my data.
At the moment search is okay but I would like to add more features for tv. At
the moment only some of the items will display the seasons available. Have a
go you might find it useful.

~~~
robbiep
Hi, Thanks for making this, it looks useful! Just a note to say I think the
search function needs to be a little more comprehensive.

For example, if I search 'star wars' it tells me the 2008 movie is available
on Netflix (but ignores the others in the series). It picks 'the Simpsons' up
as the Simpsons movie but doesn't talk to series and doesn't recognise 'game
of thrones' or 'always sunny in Philadelphia' (although maybe they aren't
available?) \- either way; perhaps including the itunes store would be useful
(I know they have GoT about the same as release date, so you can basically
stream legally by buying per episode or season)

Otherwise the site looks very functional and clean, well done!

------
supercoder
Is it meant to show multiple results ?

I searched 'Love' which is a big new Netflix series and it only showed
'American Pie'.

------
siquick
I'll be using this - thanks.

Please keep working on it!

